# New MFS CD for TivoHD?



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

When might we see new instructions / software to expand the internal drive on the TivoHD?

I see that Weaknees and DVRUpgrade are already taking orders on upgraded units, so what are they using?

The TivoHD ships with the 8.1.7x branch of the software, presumably with new drivers for the demodulators, decoders, and SATA controller -- all of which are different from the Series3. The Kickstart 62 method to enable eSATA does not work.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> When might we see new instructions / software to expand the internal drive on the TivoHD?
> 
> I see that Weaknees and DVRUpgrade are already taking orders on upgraded units, so what are they using?
> 
> The TivoHD ships with the 8.1.7x branch of the software, presumably with new drivers for the demodulators, decoders, and SATA controller -- all of which are different from the Series3. The Kickstart 62 method to enable eSATA does not work.


I would love to test it out but I don't have a Tivo HD yet so oh well. 
If I were to guess, mfstools would work fine. Hopefully people will use mfslive version with all the fixes or Winmfs if I can finish testing it.

As far as adding an eSata drive, use mfslive method 2 and see if you can enable it.
And for method 1, or adding an eSATA drive without opening your TiVo HD, maybe all we have to figure out is what signature to put on the eSATA drive like the way BlessTivo works.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They are likely using the same tools as used for the Series 3 Classic. I see no reason it would be different.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

Has anyone upgraded a HD yet? I've got mine sitting here and have heard the old tools do not work. Do we have confirmation on that before I start taking it apart?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

The current / old tools do not work, which is why I created this thread.


----------



## GoldenTiger (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone find an answer?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If Weaknees and DVRUpgrade really have a method to do it, as suggested by the fact that they are selling expanded models...

Hopefully someone can find out what they did.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

I've heard that the TivoHD has 64bit addressing on the new drive to get past the 2TB barrier. That is the hold up...


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

Well it was posted in the Series 3 forum *linked thread* that some enterprising soul has successfully updated a new Tivo HD box using WinMFS.

I hope others are as pumped as me about this, I'll be ordering my new HD tivo, in part thanks to this. Though I'm not sure I could live without one of these  I was literally about to buy a S3 before coming back from Spain for the summer before I noticed something new on the TiVo site. I'm glad I waited until I was about ready to come home to order.

joneSi


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm upgrading my TiVoHD right now. I'm using the alpha of WinMFS. I should be finished within the next half hour. Hopefully it works like it's suppsoed to. I'm going from the stock 160GB drive to a 500GB drive. I'm copying everything on my full 160GB drive and then I'll expand it to the 500GB capacity. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It worked! I now have 64 HD hours of recording time on my TiVoHD!


----------



## naiLS1 (Aug 19, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> It worked! I now have 64 HD hours of recording time on my TiVoHD!


I gotta get one of those TivoHD boxes. I want Heroes recorded in HD when it starts back up!


----------



## MarkF2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if this drive will work as an internal replacement/upgrade?

ST3500641AS-RK 500GB RTL SATA/300 RETAIL KIT

Thanks


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Should work fine.


----------



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

MarkF2 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this drive will work as an internal replacement/upgrade?
> 
> ST3500641AS-RK 500GB RTL SATA/300 RETAIL KIT
> 
> Thanks


Can you use a SATA drive in all TiVo's? I'm no expert, but I think you will be safer with a PATA drive.


----------



## MarkF2 (Jan 5, 2006)

Series 3 & the new Tivo HD are SATA, prior ones were PATA.



BrianEWilliams said:


> Can you use a SATA drive in all TiVo's? I'm no expert, but I think you will be safer with a PATA drive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BrianEWilliams said:


> Can you use a SATA drive in all TiVo's? I'm no expert, but I think you will be safer with a PATA drive.


You don't have a choice but if you did, why would the PATA drives be safer? I haven't seen any difference between PATA or SATA drives except the SATA drives have a faster interface.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> It worked! I now have 64 HD hours of recording time on my TiVoHD!


Did the same upgrade worked great, on the TiVo-HD


----------



## BrianEWilliams (Apr 15, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> You don't have a choice but if you did, why would the PATA drives be safer? I haven't seen any difference between PATA or SATA drives except the SATA drives have a faster interface.


My mistake. I meant the PATA is a universal upgrade, but only some TiVo's have SATA interfaces, so you might save yourself some trouble buying a PATA drive. Since this thread is about TiVoHD, then my general statement was incorrect, in addition to being poorly worded.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

BrianEWilliams said:


> My mistake. I meant the PATA is a universal upgrade, but only some TiVo's have SATA interfaces, so you might save yourself some trouble buying a PATA drive.


No, TiVo has *either* PATA *or* SATA interface, not both. There is no "universal" interface.


----------



## Vespa (Jan 5, 2002)

I am waiting a little longer until the tool set for expanding my HD's drive have stabilized, but is this the best thread to track development for the tools?


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Vespa said:


> I am waiting a little longer until the tool set for expanding my HD's drive have stabilized, but is this the best thread to track development for the tools?


It's pretty stable.

If you want to follow minute by minute progress, go here.


----------



## Vespa (Jan 5, 2002)

Thanks. I looked at that site, and I can't seem to locate the actual step-by-step instructions (how to take the HD Tivo apart) as well as recommended HDD's to use w/ the unit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You should be able to find something if you google it. It's just a few screws on the back and a few screws for the hard drive. It looks straight forward to remove it.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about purchasing the WD5000AAKS Western Digital 500 Gig SATA II 3.0 because Newegg has it for 89.99 after using paypal 20 off code and paying with paypal. Will it work correctly with the Tivo HD? Will it burn out right away since it has to run 24/7? I read a long time ago you should use some type of utility to set it to run in quiet mode and slow mode or no sleep mode or something like that. Does that still need to be done?

Thanks in advance for all the help.

Gary


----------



## gardavis (Nov 24, 2001)

I went for a similar Newegg deal using the PAYPAL20 promo code (code not accepted this morning but now it works). I went for the 750GB WD at $179 after promo.

My Series 1 has 2 120GBs - one WD and one Maxtor running just fine since 12/2000, non-stop.

Gary Davis


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Man that's a lot of service. You can't complain about that!!! Almost 7 years not stop. For what it's worth, the ever helpful Spike chimed in on another group and said he thought the drive would be okay but I should adjust a couple of parameters. I asked him the best way to do that but haven't heard yet.

Gary


----------

